# The Shop Aquatic with Cochise and Dracule Mihawk test



## Cochise (Aug 7, 2009)

_The Shop Aquatic_
​
With Cochise and Friends​

Serving all sea-farers across the vast ocean known as Narutoforums. We will transparent avatars and signatures, add effects to images, crop, resize, whatver it takes to make you happy.

Crew:

Captain - Cochise
Co-Captain - Dracule Mihawk (gfx specialist)
Bosun - Durge (gfx specialist)
Navigator - Roka
Engineer - Kizaru
Shipwright - Franky

Rules:


Turn _off_ your signature before posting.
Provide stock please, if you do make a request without posting stock, we will try to help you, but we cannot guarantee that we will complete the request.
Credit and rep are required, and we strongly suggest that you do _not_ spoiler the credit either.
Limit one request every 24 hours per person, and only 3 total request per week.
Please specify avatar size if it isn't 150x150, we're more than happy to make avatars for non-senior members, just notify us in case we don't realize it ourselves.
If you do not retrieve your request within one week, it goes into our giveaways.
There is no post count limit for posting here, everyone is welcome.
The third post of this thread is a giveaway post, all of the shop's crew may create excess material to post there. If you take a set or avatar from that post, please post a confirmation so that I can remove it from giveaways. Please credit and rep as you would if you had requested the set.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 7, 2009)

*Work Examples*


*Spoiler*: _Click Here_


----------



## Cochise (Aug 7, 2009)

*Giveaways*

Rep & Cred Pretty Please.

Cred to Kizaru





/

Cred to Cochise



/

Cred to Cochise



/

Cred to Franky





/

Cred to Franky



/

Cred to Franky


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2009)

Set please. 

Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border

Sig: Please resize to fit within limits and add a dotted border.

Any effects you want to add would be cool...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2009)

*Set Request*

Image: Akainusama
Avatar Size: 150x150
Avatar Border: Round and/or dotted
Signature Size: Whatever you see fit
Signature Border: Round and/or dotted
Other: Some effects if possible. 

Thanks for the help and good luck with the shop.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll take SH4L's request. 

*Waiting List*-
StrawHat4Life- Durge
Brandon Heat- Dracule Mihawk


----------



## Durge (Aug 7, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Set please.
> 
> Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border
> 
> ...





Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'll take SH4L's request.
> 
> *Waiting List*-
> StrawHat4Life- Dracule Mihawk
> Brandon Heat-



i have sh4ls done and right here i forgot to say i was taking it D:


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

rep and cred plz


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2009)

Avatar of Moria, Kuma, Jinbei and BB. Thin black border. Size 150x150.

Tis a shame there's no Croc in that spread.


----------



## Berry (Aug 7, 2009)

HAHAHA Finally...

*Set request for Dracule Mihawk .*


*Stock:* 

*Effects*: Go Crazy


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

*Waiting List-*

Brandon Heat- Dracule Mihawk
Cyborg Franky- 
Berry- Dracule Mihawk

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Berry (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a really large version..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2009)

Durge said:


> i have sh4ls done and right here i forgot to say i was taking it D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 7, 2009)

_Cyborg Franky:_





2 of 4, I'll get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2009)

Didn't want them to be transparent, but thanks. I'll rep and cred the shop, ok.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> Image: Original
> Avatar Size: 150x150
> ...







I suck at avys. Sorry.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I'll submit the sig I'm using right now here.

Just add some effects to make it look cool. Also, would it be possible to photoshop pirate hats onto the three guys without a hat? If not, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 7, 2009)

I've linked your shop in my sig so you can hopefully get more traffic.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

Berry said:


> HAHAHA Finally...
> 
> *Set request for Dracule Mihawk .*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the set Dracule Mihawk. Do I credit the shop or you?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

Credit the shop so we can attract more customers


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck with the shop guys


----------



## Berry (Aug 8, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Job 

Cheers


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys

A bit of a special request here. Would I be able to get a trans of these two pics:

1. 

2. 

And then have them merged together, so that theyre one image, and that Pic 1 is sitting on top of Pic 2, in a senior sized sig?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2009)

150x150 avatar focusing on Usopp's face. I'd like a normal sized set with both halves of the pic side by side insted of one of them being on top.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll take Nick's request. I'll try and do it today.


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2009)

Yo Yo Dracule, you mind if I camp out around here and help out.

examples of my stuff can be found in Candy's sig and My sig...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2009)

Good Luck guys.. Like Franky offered, I could help if you want


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2009)

Plus, I already have something made of the picture Battlerek requested, cause I've seen it before, so... that could be my first job lolz...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 9, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> A bit of a special request here. Would I be able to get a trans of these two pics:
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

battlerek said:


> 150x150 avatar focusing on Usopp's face. I'd like a normal sized set with both halves of the pic side by side insted of one of them being on top.



DM said it was ok with him if I help out, so I've got this lolz.




There you go


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2009)

Franky said:


> DM said it was ok with him if I help out, so I've got this lolz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huzzah!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2009)

Senior sized set.

Borders & effects: up to you.


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Senior sized set.
> 
> Borders & effects: up to you.



I hope you noticed the porn adds. delete the link, I got image...

In other words, I'll do it...

Thx for deleting the link, now here's your set... I actually love how this turned out...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2009)

Godspeed indeed!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Franky.


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2009)

The Supah Shipwright Franky is here!:ho


----------



## Damaris (Aug 10, 2009)

stock
size: junior
request: sig & avatar set
border: dotted
effects: go crazy 


if it's possible i'd like the text removed. i know there's a lot, and this image has been out a while without me ever seeing a textless version, so if it isn't possible to take it off just let me know and then you can ignore this request.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

I request that the most skilled among you work on this set.



Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I request that the most skilled among you work on this set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you Freehaven from ChikushoBaka? 

I can look at it, if you guys give ok.. I loved the first pic pek


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

Umm.. Yes?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Umm.. Yes?



I knew it! When I saw that Vivi pic, I remembered you..  guess who am I ?


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

Eh.. I'm not really active on Chikusho anymore...

So I really have no idea.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Eh.. I'm not really active on Chikusho anymore...
> 
> So I really have no idea.





you didn't even post a strategy in your last match 

Anyway.. I'm Ace.. Yoroshiku!


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah.. You're the one who stole my avatar!



Now I know.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

I was the time when you were DarthPotato I suppose


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I request that the most skilled among you work on this set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which image is meant for what?


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

No idea. 

That's why I requested that the most skilled one of you should figure it out.


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> No idea.
> 
> That's why I requested that the most skilled one of you should figure it out.



Anyway, turn off your sig and I might as well do this one tommorow... seeing as I'm the only person really working...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2009)

Marina said:


> stock
> size: junior
> request: sig & avatar set
> border: dotted
> ...



I got your request.

Edit: Done


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I request that the most skilled among you work on this set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2009)

No offense Janissary, but you aren't really a part of the shop yet. We have too many workers already.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> No offense Janissary, but you aren't really a part of the shop yet. We have too many workers already.



I'm not a worker 

I just wanted to help..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2009)

I meant to ask for some samples of his work yesterday, but the Vivi set is pretty good. Make the call DM, shall we add him to our jolly crew? If we do I think he'll be the last person we add for a long time.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, that's pretty good! Thanks Janissary!


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I meant to ask for some samples of his work yesterday, but the Vivi set is pretty good. Make the call DM, shall we add him to our jolly crew? If we do I think he'll be the last person we add for a long time.



I can show one or two thing if you want, but after I saw what you guys did, my works would be insignificant  Actually being a part of the group would be awesome but I don't know if I can keep doing stuf when school opens.. I guess I just wanted to test myself with Darth's request 



Darth Ruin said:


> Hey, that's pretty good! Thanks Janissary!



Haha, thank you! Be sure to credit the shop, it needs advertisment


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Janissary said:


> I can show one or two thing if you want, but after I saw what you guys did, my works would be insignificant  Actually being a part of the group would be awesome but I don't know if I can keep doing stuf when school opens.. I guess I just wanted to test myself with Darth's request
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thank you! Be sure to credit the shop, it needs advertisment



Even with school, we can always use some help around here.

You butt, you got to the request before I did.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I got your request.
> 
> Edit: Done



 pek 

It looks beautiful.

But is it just my computer or is the right image kind of jiltery on the border? I'm sorry 

It just doesn't look complete if that makes any sense


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Marina said:


> pek
> 
> It looks beautiful.
> 
> ...



naw, I see it too. I'm sure DM can fix.

Wait... are we allowed to add things to the list of giveaways? If so, I have an assload of crap... I get bored during the day.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2009)

That's the point of giveaways. PM them to me, I add them with a note to credit you.

Voila.

....

....

Oh wait, your not original crew. Sorry, I sent a PM to the original staff explaining the system. I forgot to tell you.


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Cochise said:


> That's the point of giveaways. PM them to me, I add them with a note to credit you.
> 
> Voila.
> 
> ...



I have a couple hundred sets I no longer want.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh hey

I just got back from my 5 day holiday. I'm glad I was included in this and I'll be able to start work on stuff as soon as possible.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, sorry to ask for another request so soon, but this is really tied with my last request.

Could someone make a sig out of this?


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Hey, sorry to ask for another request so soon, but this is really tied with my last request.
> 
> Could someone make a sig out of this?





I hope mass effects are ok... I'm not to good when it comes to manga images...


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 11, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Hey, sorry to ask for another request so soon, but this is really tied with my last request.
> 
> Could someone make a sig out of this?



I'm tired and this isn't very good but I made an attempt at least.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Cochise, nice shop.

So, I have some _Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind_ and _Battle Angel Alita_ stocks that need to get some work done on them, so I'll be using this shop for a while. I think.. If I remember about these pictures..

Anyway, the first request is this little one.


*Size:* Senior sig (maxed).
*Borders:* Up to you.
*Observation:* That yellow "grass" is actually gold. 
*Avatar:* Not necessary, but I'd appreciate one. 

Thanks in advance and good luck with the shop.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 12, 2009)

Marina said:


> pek
> 
> It looks beautiful.
> 
> ...



Fixed the border. Hope it's fine now.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 12, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Hey Cochise, nice shop.
> 
> So, I have some _Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind_ and _Battle Angel Alita_ stocks that need to get some work done on them, so I'll be using this shop for a while. I think.. If I remember about these pictures..
> 
> ...



Hope you like this


----------



## Damaris (Aug 12, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Fixed the border. Hope it's fine now.



Thank you


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Hope you like this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks, looks pretty cool.

Now waiting for 3h to make the next request, haha.


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 12, 2009)

*Stock:* 
Sig - this big
Avatar - this big
see if you can make an avatar of the Red Skull's head. If not, just use image 1 for entire set.

*Size:* max size
*Borders:* rounded

Just make it as hot as you can.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll take Kinjishi's request


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, 24h gone, another request.

Same especifications from the last one, although I'll only ask for the sig and ava borders to be normal. Normal as in, square format but ou can do whichever work on them that you'd like. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 12, 2009)

Kinjishi said:


> *Stock:*
> Sig - Link removed
> Avatar - Link removed
> see if you can make an avatar of the Red Skull's head. If not, just use image 1 for entire set.
> ...



Avatar


Signature

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope that's alright. If you want the other avatar I can do it once I wake up.


----------



## Kinjishi (Aug 12, 2009)

Roka said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> Signature
> ...



Thanks, it's great. I meant a normal sized sig, with just rounded borders, like my current Bullseye one.

And if you could, just make it an avatar as well. Thanks again.


----------



## e697 (Aug 12, 2009)

I want a sig. I guess this kind of matches my avy but whatever I will see. Normal sized. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm in China, so I may not do requests for a while. Once I'm back in England, I'll be able to do more sets.


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 13, 2009)

e697 said:


> I want a sig. I guess this kind of matches my avy but whatever I will see. Normal sized. Thanks in advanced.



I hope this is alright, if you'd like the border or size changed just say and I'll upload another version real quick.



Hope you like it and don't forget to rep and credit myself/the shop.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Found a stable Internet connection. I am able to do requests.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Can I have a Trans'd Set of this please?

and Can I have just the two boys and the gold flying thing trans'd, and a 150x150 Dotted Ava of the kid with the white hair 

Thanks <33


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 14, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a Trans'd Set of this please?
> 
> and Can I have just the two boys and the gold flying thing trans'd, and a 150x150 Dotted Ava of the kid with the white hair
> 
> Thanks <33



Done

Avys- 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sets-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2009)

ava 150 x 150 short stories

sig 

short stories

thanks in advance. will rep + cred


----------



## Verve (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, I know it says to take off the sigs first, but I think it'd help with my request. Could you crop it into a 120x120 avatar like I currently have, but make black lines go around all the edges instead of just 2?

Also, is it possible to enlarge my sig to fit it to this forums maximum size?

Thanks! Will rep/cred.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 14, 2009)

If I resize your sig to the max size it'll be blurry.

I can make your avy


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll do Morphine's request.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Done
> 
> Avys-
> 
> ...



Thanks I love it a lot pek. Will rep you now <33


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm on my phone this weekend, so no photoshop, and I had lost internet to my PC last week. I figured I should say something so it looks less bad on my part. I have been watching this thread closely. You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry I'm taking so long Morphine, Imageshack won't work for me for some reason.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 17, 2009)

Morphine said:


> ava 150 x 150 Omaeda Takes It Alone
> 
> sig
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 18, 2009)

Just an average sized sig with a 150X150 avy of the frontmost guy with the gun. 

And if it's not a bother, add "We Die Standing" in the sig's bottom as well.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 19, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Hey, 24h gone, another request.
> 
> Same especifications from the last one, although I'll only ask for the sig and ava borders to be normal. Normal as in, square format but ou can do whichever work on them that you'd like. Thanks in advance.





battlerek said:


> Just an average sized sig with a 150X150 avy of the frontmost guy with the gun.
> 
> And if it's not a bother, add "We Die Standing" in the sig's bottom as well.









I moved the 'Die Standing' to the top as it fit better there.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks Cochise. And no problems, I liked it this way.


----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2009)

No effects, black and white border and a thin black border please. Size 150x150.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 20, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Hey guys, first time here.



Oh god, so many.


*Spoiler*: __ 





















Try to make a smaller request next time please.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> No effects, black and white border and a thin black border please. Size 150x150.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Oh god, so many.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ooops sorry  I deleted my request but you still did it. Ummm... I'll still rep you for the work though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2009)

hey do you still have the stock for this??


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 22, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I moved the 'Die Standing' to the top as it fit better there.



Thanks


----------



## Skylit (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello. 

Avatar: 150x150 - Rounded Borders

SIG: Rounded Borders

Will rep and cred the shop.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 22, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Hello.
> 
> Avatar: 150x150 - Rounded Borders
> 
> ...



Awesome stock. I'll get yours done in a coupla hours.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 26, 2009)

Well since you didn't turn off your sig and Kamishiro already made your sig, I'm gonna go ahead and ignore your request.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 27, 2009)

lawl.. sorry about the sig.. you could have told me 

anyway.. like you said Yuki did the job so I'm gonna delete the req.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 27, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Ava And Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and Senior Size
*Style For Ava:* Square
*Border:* Solid Border than Dotted Border
*Stock:**253 is out on OM*
*Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 28, 2009)

Ill do it tomorrow probably if no one does it first.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 29, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> *Type Of Request:* Ava And Sig Set
> *Size:* Junior and Senior Size
> *Style For Ava:* Square
> *Border:* Solid Border than Dotted Border
> ...



If you upload the avy it'll automatically resize to 125 by 125


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 29, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> If you upload the avy it'll automatically resize to 125 by 125


Its hawt. Repped


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig with this:

Stock: NejiKarin

I'd like the sig to have rounded borders, kind of like this:



Will give +Rep and Cred


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 30, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig with this:
> 
> Stock: CCleaner
> 
> ...



You can have my set then. The image you provided is my current sig. 
The avy will resize itself to 125 by 125 when you upload it.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 30, 2009)

That's pretty awesome of you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2009)

Turn off your Sigs.

I can do requests again.


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 1, 2009)

Requesting an avy, 150x150, dotted borders.



Or any other suitable dolphin picture. Use effects as you see fitting. Thanks, and good luck with the shop.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 1, 2009)

*Intus*



_Oh, sup man. I support your support of or aquatic friends, the dolphin._


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent, as expected. Thanks mate.


----------



## Teach (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello fellow pirates, add borders to this one. Play with it.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 2, 2009)

I want a hawt CS Sasuke Set.

I couldn't find any good render of it so yeah.

Junior and *Senior* Size Please


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2009)

Teach said:


> Hello fellow pirates, add borders to this one. Play with it.



Any chance you could post a better quality image? 

Hmm.

Is this from the Shichibukai spread? I think I have something already.

*goes to look*



VampireKnights said:


> I want a hawt CS Sasuke Set.
> 
> I couldn't find any good render of it so yeah.
> 
> Junior and *Senior* Size Please



I suck at finding stock, someone else would be better suited for this, DM or Roka probably.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 2, 2009)

*Teach*



_Cool beans._


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 3, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Any chance you could post a better quality image?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...


Oh I just need a set


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2009)

Long time Cochise since GB.

Anyways, Can you make me an avy?



Border: Thin Black, Round , No border

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Teach (Sep 3, 2009)

Cochise said:


> _Cool beans._



Excellent. Thanks mate.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 3, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> I want a hawt CS Sasuke Set.
> 
> I couldn't find any good render of it so yeah.
> 
> Junior and *Senior* Size Please



I wasn't sure what you wanted. If you want something more effect heavy instead of transparent then VM me.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 3, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I wasn't sure what you wanted. If you want something more effect heavy instead of transparent then VM me.


Its awesome. Repped but I dun really like the ava. Can you make a better one ?


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2009)

Could you make it just like this, but with the characters on the right side and the logo on the left. Thanks.


*Spoiler*: _Senior size sig_


----------



## Cochise (Sep 3, 2009)

*Grimmjow*



Grimmjow said:


> Long time Cochise since GB.
> 
> Anyways, Can you make me an avy?
> 
> ...







_Oh, hey mang. Been a long time, How are you?_


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm doing well. Yours?

Sorry to bother you but can I have it closer up on his face? I'll rep again.

Appreciate it.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could you make it just like this, but with the characters on the right side and the logo on the left. Thanks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Senior size sig_



Updated my post.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Updated my post.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 4, 2009)

*Grimm*



Grimmjow said:


> I'm doing well. Yours?
> 
> Sorry to bother you but can I have it closer up on his face? I'll rep again.
> 
> Appreciate it.









lulz


----------



## Franky (Sep 4, 2009)

Nearly forgot about this place... well, I have a 3-day weekend, so I'll try to hang around and help out where I can


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2009)

You the fucking man.

/Repped again


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Skylit made a request to me through VM.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump... :ho


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a transparency. Keep it the same size.


----------



## Toby (Sep 13, 2009)

Could you please make me an avatar of Hugh Laurie in this picture? He's the one on the left. It would be great if you could capture him with the phone and do something funny with the picture. A big avatar would be nice. 

Thank you very much. :3


----------



## valerian (Sep 13, 2009)

Avatar of the guy on the right, thin black border, no effects or transparency. 150x150 please.

Transparent sig please.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Just a transparency. Keep it the same size.





Done


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of the guy on the right, thin black border, no effects or transparency. 150x150 please.
> 
> Transparent sig please.



Hope this is alright, sorry about the delay.




*Spoiler*: _Signature_


----------



## The Imp (Sep 14, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Done



Thanks                  .


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

A senior sized set, with Dr. Manhattan as the avatar(make sure his flexing is clearly visible)


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 15, 2009)

battlerek said:


> A senior sized set, with Dr. Manhattan as the avatar(make sure his flexing is clearly visible)


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 21, 2009)

Could you cut Shanks out of the background so that he'll match the sites layout? And resize it to the sites tolerable maximum. 

Also, i'd like for Shanks face to be my avatar (150x150), with the background matching the sites layout and having a dotted border.  


I'll Rep & Cred the shop afterwards.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks!!!

+Rep


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Cochise and friends. I'd like an avy out of this picture, please. 150x150, dotted borders.



Anything goes, any effect is good, as long as Slash and Axl are inside. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 25, 2009)

Quickly made this, not sure if you'll like it though Intus


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 25, 2009)

No, it's perfectly fine this way. Awesome job, and thanks again.


----------



## Teach (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey friends.



Ittosai avatar please, if you guys have better stock feel free to use.


----------



## squilliam (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I've come here because Brandon Heat says you do excellent work, anyways:

I've been trying and trying to cleanly edit the middle Nel in this pic (the one in black) but all my attempts have ended up in a messy/jaggy image (stupid Gimp, you get what you pay for )

anyways, here's a link to the pic: Here's the story I was talking about

as I said, it's the middle Nel and all I need is just a clean cut out of her.

here is my previous failed attempt for reference: Here's the story I was talking about

any and all help would be greatly appreciated, thanks again


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2009)

squilliam said:


> Hey guys, I've come here because Brandon Heat says you do excellent work, anyways:
> 
> I've been trying and trying to cleanly edit the middle Nel in this pic (the one in black) but all my attempts have ended up in a messy/jaggy image (stupid Gimp, you get what you pay for )
> 
> ...



Photoshop. f. t. w.

I gotz it...

Editz~
Here, hope this is what you wanted


----------



## squilliam (Sep 28, 2009)

OH MAW GAWD! 

Franky, it looks amazing! Thanks so much for the help


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 29, 2009)

Teach said:


> Hey friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Ittosai avatar please, if you guys have better stock feel free to use.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty simple request. Just resize it to senior sig size, cut the black bits off at the top and bottom and add an thin black border. Thanks. No effects or transparency.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 29, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Pretty simple request. Just resize it to senior sig size, cut the black bits off at the top and bottom and add an thin black border. Thanks. No effects or transparency.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 30, 2009)

first rep
 
ava please, the right bigger image if the girl. add effects which you like and write "smoking is <3"  on it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 1, 2009)

Morphine said:


> * hot*
> 
> ava please, the right bigger image if the girl. add effects which you like and write "smoking is <3"  on it.


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2009)

Resize it to recommended sig size and I would like a thin black border around it please, and could you cut the bottom part off with the writing, thanks.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello, awesome people. I'd like an avatar, 150x200, of this picture. Any effects you want. Dotted border.



Thanks in advance.

EDIT: And if I'm allowed to, I'd like as well a 100x100 version of it. If possible.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks DM.

(the first one I actually wanted at 100x100, but there is no problem - thanks again)


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2009)

Avatar of his face, size 150x150 and a thin black border please. No effects.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm not gonna lie, this one seems a bit tough to me. Anyways, here's a link to the picture:



That's as far as I was able to take it. I'd really appreciate it if you guys could get rid of all the text (both Japanese and English) but still leave the sword/legs intact

thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of his face, size 150x150 and a thin black border please. No effects.



I'm taking           .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know how to do gifs. 


Also, I SHALL BE DOING REQUESTS AGAINNNNNNNNNNNNN. I'M MOTIVATED TO STOP SLACKING.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 17, 2009)

Can I please have a sig made out of this stock at 450x150 please? 

Maybe cut off the lower half of his body so he can fit in without being too small. Do what you want with it though, I'd like a cool border, but don't round the edges or anything thank you.

Give it a Celtics feel.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 17, 2009)

BASKETBALL! Got it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 17, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> Can I please have a sig made out of this stock at 450x150 please?
> 
> Maybe cut off the lower half of his body so he can fit in without being too small. Do what you want with it though, I'd like a cool border, but don't round the edges or anything thank you.
> 
> Give it a Celtics feel.



Done-


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fucking awesome, thanks a ton DM!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry about delay.

*Cyborg Franky*


----------



## squilliam (Nov 19, 2009)

hey, hate to be rude, but I think you guys may have missed my request. If you scroll up just a couple posts from here, you'll find it


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope you got my VM


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi guys Amazing work here, way better then anything I make.
I have a request =]
Senior sized avy of this please 
add whatever effects you think looks good. I would like to see the kid in the googles with the his digimon in his hood for the avy.
If it's not too much could you make a signature with the image too =]?
round the edges on the sig & avy if you could too please....
Thank you very much, I'm in no hurry =]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hi guys Amazing work here, way better then anything I make.
> I have a request =]
> Senior sized avy of this please
> add whatever effects you think looks good. I would like to see the kid in the googles with the his digimon in his hood for the avy.
> ...



Here-

Avy- 

Sig- 

Tell me if you want anything changed


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 18, 2009)

Sig:
Cut Thorfinn holding the sword out of the background (Maximum size).

Ava: 
150x150, Thorfin's head/face


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 18, 2009)

Will get to it. Finish it later tonight or perhaps tomorrow


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 18, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here-


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez, man. This is great!

+Reps.


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

Some one make this transparent please.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2009)

Requesting sig:
- max-size: 475x425
- no border
- transparancy
- picture:


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Some one make this transparent please.





I'm assuming you meant sig only.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 23, 2009)

Fay said:


> Requesting sig:
> - max-size: 475x425
> - no border
> - transparancy
> - picture:


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I'm assuming you meant sig only.



Yeah I did, and thanks. :33


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 9, 2010)

DM is bored as well as motivated.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 13, 2010)

Just want it rezised at maximum dimensions. No special affects.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 13, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Just want it rezised at maximum dimensions. No special affects.




*Spoiler*: _<3_ 











Three things. 


As requested
Rounded borders
No special effects, but screened light for a different hue


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks. +Rep and Im recommending the shop!

EDIT:

Also, could you rezise Bayonetta and Dante's head to appropiate Avatar size?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 14, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Thanks. +Rep and Im recommending the shop!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also, could you rezise Bayonetta and Dante's head to appropiate Avatar size?



Sure, here-


----------



## Eternity (Jan 14, 2010)

Set request for Cochise (or Dracule if Cochise cant do it)

_*Avy:*_

Trans Maggie and Lisa and make some awesome avys from em (try many different combinations and styles here)


_*Sig:*_

Trans and make it awesome!


----------



## dark0 (Jan 15, 2010)

I really hate to ask so much but,

I need a slide show avatar, I need some images re-sized and put together at your discretion, you know what ever looks good and what makes an upset.

*Spoiler*: _avatar images_ 



In general I want to have a manly slideshow then put out the school girl outfit and make a funny ending. You can use which ever pictures you think are manly or all of them if they don't break the size limit and I'm not a senior member. I'm going to change my custom title to "the battle domes manly man"











for this signature i just need it re-sized and make it a little shinier like how you make your other images look more awesome, if you can do that. 


*
Mega reps for this*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 15, 2010)

Will work on them.

I can't do the slide show avy though. I can do everything else.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 15, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Set request for Cochise (or Dracule if Cochise cant do it)
> 
> _*Avy:*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 16, 2010)

darkguy9944 said:


> I really hate to ask so much but,
> 
> I need a slide show avatar, I need some images re-sized and put together at your discretion, you know what ever looks good and what makes an upset.
> 
> ...



Sorry can't do the avy


----------



## dark0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Sorry can't do the avy



meh, nice sig though, I can't rep you so I'll follow you around and give you some reps.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

The sig was a bit too jagged, but ill use the avy, thanks +rep


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a request - but I'm going to use it on a different forum. I'll still rep & credit of course. If you don't want to do it though, I understand.

If you want to do it, I just want you to do some effects on them to make them pretty or something xD..

Avatar: 150 x 150 (stock 1)
Sig: 460 x 130 (stocks 1 & 2 combined)

Stocks:  / 

Thank you ^^


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Sig and avy request:



If you have the time, please add any effects you think will look good and flow with the pic. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind just a trans'd sig and avy. 

If you decide to do effects, I like dotted borders and my favorite colors are red and black. I also like lighting-ish effects and swirly stuff. Also, please include that the fanart is by Ninjatic so as to credit him/her. 

Thanks so much and take your time!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice stocks. Will get to them tomorrow.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 18, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I have a request - but I'm going to use it on a different forum. I'll still rep & credit of course. If you don't want to do it though, I understand.
> 
> If you want to do it, I just want you to do some effects on them to make them pretty or something xD..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig and avy request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 29, 2010)

Set request.

Avy: 150x150
Sig: The biggest size allowed, while keeping the proportions.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Effects: Something lavish and colorful, that represents Hancock's power/fiery personality.


----------



## Jade (Jan 29, 2010)

Stock:

Avy Size: 125x125, Solid Border.
No rush on this. Effect's I would like to be somewhat between orange and red.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 30, 2010)

Rouge the Bat said:


> Set request.
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> Sig: The biggest size allowed, while keeping the proportions.
> ...







Hope you likes


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 30, 2010)

It's wonderful.

When I try to set the avy as my avatar, however, it says that it has the incorrect file extension.


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2010)

Simple resize (150x150), 1 pixel black border, no effects.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Stock:
> 
> Avy Size: 125x125, Solid Border.
> No rush on this. Effect's I would like to be somewhat between orange and red.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Simple resize (150x150), 1 pixel black border, no effects.


----------



## Jade (Feb 1, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


>


Sweet, love what ya did with effects. Thnx.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 1, 2010)

Set request:



If you may, I would like this in a darkish theme, with a few dark red effects here and there. Something that makes you really capture Hawkeyes Mihawk.


Sig: fits perfectly with the size limit
Avy: zoom in to the face

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 2, 2010)

*Set request*
Make it look fucking awesome and get rid of the shitty stars at the back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 3, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> Set request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, DM could you add a nice little effect to this please. Ava aswell.



Thanks


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh Em Gee

Its better than I have imagined it 

Thank you

+rep and credited


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2010)

aloha, i'm high 

if possible i would like an 150x150 avatar with the jack in the box curly fries, 



and a sig made with the McDonalds big mac, Big Mac's whopper, and Carl Jr's Western Burger lined up and all the same size with whatever effects you think i'd like


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 4, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set request*
> Make it look fucking awesome and get rid of the shitty stars at the back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 4, 2010)

Kuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhhh shitttt


----------



## Candy (Feb 4, 2010)

Sig and ava



Border: solid black
effects: It would be awesome if you could add affects that you think would make the sig and ava better
Size: what ever size would be best.
ava: the dudes head (the one thats not green). senior sized btw

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Uzumaki Lee said:


> Hey, DM could you add a nice little effect to this please. Ava aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rampage (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey thanks man looks awesome


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> Sig and ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too many effects already. So just touched it up a bit-


----------



## Candy (Feb 6, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Too many effects already. So just touched it up a bit-



Thank you so much 

Rep and cred


----------



## Highgoober (Feb 14, 2010)

Sig and Ava plox


*Spoiler*: __ 








Go wild 

If it looks awesome, I'll wear it. Let's see if it's better than the one I just knocked together.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 14, 2010)

Roka said:


> Sig and Ava plox
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 15, 2010)

150x200 ava plox


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 16, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> 150x200 ava plox


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Looks good, thanks.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 18, 2010)

*Request1*:
I need this slightly smaller, so that it meets the sig size requirements. Make Rayleigh my avatar (150x150), and in a seperate picture add special affects (if you like).


*Request2*:
Pretty much the same as the first, only this time i want the white background cut out.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 18, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome. +Rep.


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2010)

Sig of the guy on the right playing the guitar please. Black and white border. No effects, Thanks.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Feb 18, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock(sig): 
Stock (avatar):
Size: Senior
Border: Surprise me.
Text: "The_Unforgiven" in a corner somewhere (non prominent). "Alessandro Nesta" (prominent)


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sig of the guy on the right playing the guitar please. Black and white border. No effects, Thanks.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 19, 2010)

The_Unforgiven said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock(sig):
> Stock (avatar):
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Same border as my current avatar, no effects. I want one with his face and another with the book in as well. 


Just remove the border.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Same border as my current avatar, no effects. I want one with his face and another with the book in as well.
> 
> 
> Just remove the border.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 23, 2010)

Sig request:



Color changes: I'd like all the dark green/blue to be changed to black. All light green/blue be changed to hot pink. Her shoes should be pink and jewelry pink too. Also, I would like her hair pink (like Sakura's). The background should be changed color to go with changes too. Overall, the sig is to be with a black/pink theme.

Then, I want it bordered.

I know it's complicated and if you can't do it, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 24, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me what you want cahnged. I have the PSD to change anything-


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 7, 2010)

*Request Set*
*Worker:* Dracule Mihawk
*Size:* Senior
Make him look badass and could you make it look more icey.



PS: Double click image to make it full size.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 7, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set*
> *Worker:* Dracule Mihawk
> *Size:* Senior
> Make him look badass and could you make it look more icey.
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

request sig 

worker Dracule Mihawk

:effects yes...make it look really telling and beautiful..text in sig:.."? feel your pain i understand let your tears fall down, your not alone, I'm with you ..make it big please :33



thanks DM


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 9, 2010)

Will get it done soon


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 12, 2010)

Could some resize this slightly smaller (second dimension at x500). Don't want mods on my ass...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 12, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Could some resize this slightly smaller (second dimension at x500). Don't want mods on my ass...



Done-


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 17, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request sig
> 
> worker Dracule Mihawk
> 
> ...



Sorry. Had taken a break from photoshop-


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2010)

omgod i love it thanks  rep

ohh its alright i understand


----------



## Solon Solute (May 14, 2010)

Avatar:
Just crop Shanks head (150x150).

Sig:
I just want Shanks cut out of the background, and the image resized to maximum dimensions (Senior Member).


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Avatar of the top panel please, thin black border, no effects. 



Signature of all the guys on top of the page, black and white border, no effects.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 14, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Avatar:
> Just crop Shanks head (150x150).
> 
> Sig:
> I just want Shanks cut out of the background, and the image resized to maximum dimensions (Senior Member).


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar of the top panel please, thin black border, no effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Signature of all the guys on top of the page, black and white border, no effects.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, but could you remove the part under the red line.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about 

Thanks


----------



## Solon Solute (May 14, 2010)

Thanks. Credited and pos repped as usual.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2010)

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. Feel like bumping this. Who knows, maybe someone's interested. 

Last set I made was 

Sig - 

Avy - 

Feel like getting into it again if someone has a request.


----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2010)

Ohhhhh very nice work. That was for Darth right?
I'll think about getting a set made here.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok good. Hide your sig though. Yeah it was Darth


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 3, 2010)

May I request? I kinda need a set for the Digimon Forum (technically official forums) and then another Digimon forum...if that's okay of course 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request*: Set

*Stock*:  (if you could cut out "Digimon Queen" somehow, that would be awesome, but if you can't, its fine  )

*Avatar Size*: 150x150 and 200x200 please 

*Sig size*: 470px ? 293px

*Text*: Ryo x Rika 

*Smaller Text*: MagitekElite


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh cool, you guys are still active.



Senior size, if you can make it scarier than it already does, then great.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> May I request? I kinda need a set for the Digimon Forum (technically official forums) and then another Digimon forum...if that's okay of course
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here it is. I'm a bit rusty and the text annoyed me. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 4, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Oh cool, you guys are still active.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size, if you can make it scarier than it already does, then great.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to see this shop is up again.



Just do whatever you think will make it look good.

edit;

Also, get rid of the widescreen boxes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 4, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Here it is. I'm a bit rusty and the text annoyed me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Its perfect! 

Rep & Credit! Promise!


----------



## Anjo (Aug 4, 2010)

*SET REQUEST*



*Worker *- Frankie or Cochise plz

Effects - anything u like/transparent but keep the glares but not the letters by their feet.
Avatar Size: SENIOR
Avatar Border: 1/4 Round and/or dotted
Signature Size: Whatever you see fit
Signature Border: round and/or dotted


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 5, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Glad to see this shop is up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can choose-


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks             .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2010)

Excellent Work.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2010)

Set request for DM! 
150x150 avy please. One of the Jedi Lady and one of the Sith dude.
Senoir sized sig or whatever looks best. 
Thanks.


----------

